# What are the tallest buildings that are under construction



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Can anyone give me a list?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

There you go.

Kingdom Tower 
Pingan International Finance Centre 
Shanghai Tower 
Goldin Finance 117 
Lotte World Tower 
One World Trade Center 
CTF Tianjin Tower 
Chow Tai Fook Centre 
Jialing Fanying Tower 1 
R&F Tower 
Riverview Plaza Tower A1 
Suzhou International Plaza 
The Wharf IFC Tower 1 
World One 
Marina 101 
432 Park Avenue 
Huaguoyuan Tower 1 
Huaguoyuan Tower 2 
Capital Market Authority Headquarters 
Logan Century Center 
Eton Place Dalian Tower 1 
Abu Dhabi Plaza 
World Trade Center Abu Dhabi - The Residences 
Oasis - Tower B 
The Address The BLVD


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The second list but they are all between 320-360 m tall.

Vietinbank Tower 1 
Golden Century Plaza 
Four Seasons Place Kuala Lumpur 
ADNOC Headquarters 
Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower 
The Wharf Times Square 
Chongqing World Financial Center 
Mercury City Tower 
Four Seasons Tower 
Orchid Crown Tower 1 
Orchid Crown Tower 2 
Oko Tower 1 
Damac Residenze 
Modern Media Center 
Gate of Kuwait 
Ryugyong Hotel 
The Skyscraper 
Suning Plaza Tower [1] 
Hon Kwok City Center 
Nanjing World Trade Center 
Wuxi Suning Plaza 
Yantai Shimao No.1 The Harbour 
Gate of Taipei 1 
Lamar Residential Tower 1 
Palais Royale


----------

